# Old Nissan d21



## Lovemyoldmannisa (Nov 6, 2018)

Timing chain cover,do the oil holes on the passenger side need to be blocked


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Please state the model,year,engine of your vehicle. Over the years there have been many changes in engines. We don't have X-ray vision to see what you have.


----------



## BillK1858 (Nov 27, 2018)

If ka24e Yes. Have run with less but not advisable


----------

